# Question for the bowhunters



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

> 1. Why does it have to be camo?


In case you rip your pants.



> 2. Does the sent control really work and if so why isn't all underware sent control?


Well, if you've been wearing it when hanging out with the rest of us, obviously it DOESN'T work...

:wink:


----------



## FiFi (Dec 4, 2002)

H.M. Murdock said:


> I was wondering around a bass pro shops today and found camo sent control underware and this brought up two question.
> 
> 1. Why does it have to be camo?
> 
> 2. Does the sent control really work and if so why isn't all underware sent control?



I don't care if it's camo, at least that way Sean would know which ones were his................


----------



## araz2114 (Jan 13, 2003)

Did FiFi just say that Sean sometimes mixes his "gitch" up with hers? Am I reading that as Sean wears ladies underware? I knew it all along! 

Oh no I have a visual that I can't erase from my eyes.... help me... help me!!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2007)

Three words to live by "Pure Cotton Panel"


----------



## jmcginnis (Oct 6, 2002)

ROTFLMAO....:rofl::canada:


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

araz2114 said:


> Am I reading that as Sean wears ladies underware?


Maybe Fifi sometimes wears Sean's?

Either way...ukey:ukey:ukey:


(Chris - I have your hat---you going to YCB next Sunday? Thanks for the parts - excellent!!!)


----------



## cath8r (Jan 17, 2003)

Hmmmmmmmmm, I take it a certain XXXL ******* is thinking of taking up bowhunting???

No comment on Sean and his underwear issues.... yuck!


----------



## H.M. Murdock (Nov 13, 2005)

cath8r said:


> Hmmmmmmmmm, I take it a certain XXXL ******* is thinking of taking up bowhunting???
> 
> No comment on Sean and his underwear issues.... yuck!


Nope no intrest in bow hunting. Just wonder what the use of camo underware was. I still dont know if the scent control works.

As far as Seans underware issues. Thats one mental image no one should have to bear. Where is the censor button when you need it


----------



## dutchy (Mar 21, 2004)

FiFi said:


> I don't care if it's camo, at least that way Sean would know which ones were his................



........................................ spine chilling...........yep there it isukey:


----------

